# Copper pipe locator



## mlsgroup (Oct 15, 2005)

I did a quick search but did not find anything. I am needing to trace the shutoff for water going into multi building (25) condo complex. Each building has a shutoff for what I have been told. The HOA does not have any idea where they are except for out front, out back, on the side (get the point --noone knows for sure) where these are. To make matters worse it appears to be located in mulch beds. Someone mentioned there was a hand held pipe finder of some kind. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Paul 
MLSGroup
Nashville, TN


----------



## kapena (Aug 20, 2004)

Try pipe detector using google. There are quite a few such as the Greenlee Textron Tracker II pipe & wire locator ($800.)


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

I've rented these tools repeatedly from a major national rental chain. Ask around your local rental outlets.


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

How about asking HOA if they have set blueprints for the property or go down to the building dept. and they should have a set on file or microfilm.



Try to send these jobs overseas!!


----------

